# facebook group



## sinz (Sep 3, 2012)

i know it wont really apply to you guys for the LOCAL riding as were in a different country but if anyone would like to join the group it would be appreacited its ATV junkies on facebook .post your pictures of your rides .and what not , A LOT of your MIMB /states riders have some crazy atvs . ; ) 

again its called ATV junkies


----------



## sinz (Sep 3, 2012)

facebook.com/groups/atvjunkies.


----------



## sinz (Sep 3, 2012)

come on 89people clicked on this thread.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Nothing against that but I hate face and will never set up a profile on it.


----------



## sinz (Sep 3, 2012)

brutemike said:


> Nothing against that but I hate face and will never set up a profile on it.


i hear you on that. causes nothing but problems . BUT this group seems to be growing /good people on it atm . already setting up some rides . so its working


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

I have learned from my wife and daughter ,,,i dont do face book either



-Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk-


----------

